# Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland



## Noppy (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben für Mitte März ein paar Tage im Bungalowpark Vlietlanden gebucht. Neben der verwirrenden Regelung bzgl. des Vispas (wie schon vielfach im Forum diskutiert) haben wir noch ein anderes Problem: wie und vor allem mit welchen Ködern angelt man im März in den Gewässern um Vlietlanden? Im Park ist Schleppen verboten, welche Köder- und Methoden dürfen hier zum Einsatz kommen? Ist das Schleppen in den Kanälen in dieser Zeit erlaubt? Wenn ja, gibt es eine Limitierung der Köder bzw. deren Grüße? Schließlich ist schwierig dort selektiv zu angeln. Wie wird das ggf. kontrolliert?

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Noppy


----------



## micha1581 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*

du möchtest einen Rat? den bekommst du:
buch deinen Urlaub doch so, das keine Schonzeit ist. So machen es die anderen auch. dann bräuchtest du uns hier auch nicht mit dieser total überflüssigen Frage nerven.!!!!#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Udo561 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*

Hi,
ja , kontroliert wird in Holland und das von Jahr zu Jahr strenger.
Nicht nur von Land aus auch die Bootsangler werden kontrolliert .
Die zu erwarteten Strafen sind empfindlich hoch.
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ollek (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*



micha1581 schrieb:


> du möchtest einen Rat? den bekommst du:
> buch deinen Urlaub doch so, das keine Schonzeit ist. So machen es die anderen auch. dann bräuchtest du uns hier auch nicht mit dieser total überflüssigen Frage nerven.!!!!#q#q#q#q#q




|kopfkrat So überflüssig ist die Frage gar nicht, zeigts doch das sich jemand nen Kopf macht um nicht etwas zu tun was ggf. untersagt ist. Das Zanderangeln ists wohl zu der Zeit erstmal nicht.



> *Fischart:**Schonzeit:*Hecht1. März bis einschließlich 30. JuniBarsch, Zander1. April bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai ***


Evtl hat auch nicht jeder das Glück den Urlaub so zu legen wie es ihm grade passt.

Überflüssig wäre wenn er durch solche Meinungen und Komentare wie deine erst gar nicht gefragt hätte und einfach losgezogen wäre und ihm die Hechte aufgrund dessen egal wären.

Siehs ma so...#6


----------



## Noppy (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*



micha1581 schrieb:


> du möchtest einen Rat? den bekommst du:
> buch deinen Urlaub doch so, das keine Schonzeit ist. So machen es die anderen auch. dann bräuchtest du uns hier auch nicht mit dieser total überflüssigen Frage nerven.!!!!#q#q#q#q#q


 
Mal nicht so vorschnell mit dämlichen Behauptungen:

Der Urlaub war für Dezember gebucht uns musste aufgrund eines Unfalls auf März (einzig freier Termin) geschoben werden. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich froh überhaupt einen Ersatztermin zu bekommen und habe mir keine Gedanken darüber gemacht, dass zu dieser Zeit der Hecht schon gesperrt ist.

Ich finde es aber auch vom Bungalowpark etwas merkwürdig, dass man Angelarrangements (die ja hautpsächlich auf Raubfischangeln zielen) in dieser Zeit anbieten.

Auf meine ursprüngliche Frage habe ich bisher leider keine Antwort erhalten.

Noppy


----------



## krauthi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*

fakt ist das  die kunstköderverbotszeit  erst ab dem 1 april gilt 

bis dahin darfst du  kunstköder benutzen   was darauf beißt kannst du  nur schwer beeinflussen #
die besagte Hechtschonzeit   hat meines erachtens  damit zu tuhen da es einige provinzen in holland geben die  auch das  mit nehmen von hechten erlauben  und das soll eben genau  ab dem 1 märz dort nicht passieren


----------



## zanderzone (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*

Was soll Dir passieren! Ich habe auch schon oft in der Hechtschonzeit in der Vechte oder in den Kanälen in Holland geblinkert! Wurde auch schon mehrfach kontrolliert! Die fragen Dich immer als erstes auf was du angelst und dann zucken sie ihre Marke. Ich sag immer "snoekbaars", sie können dir ja nichts nachweisen und wenn ein hecht beißt, dann geht er natürlcih wieder zurück! Sowie Krauthi schreibt, kannst du ja nicht befeinflussen, was beißt, als kannst du mit allen Kukö fischen! Die Holländer sind selber schuld, wenn die so eine dämliche Regelung haben!!!


----------



## micha1581 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*

.... März (einzig freier Termin) geschoben werden. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich froh überhaupt einen Ersatztermin zu bekommen... 

ist klar. Außer das im Februar noch jede menge Termine frei sind.
Fakt ist, das man gerade in den Poldern überwiegend Hecht fängt. Nur vielleicht jeder 5te oder 6te Fisch ist ein Zander. und das ist schon hoch angesetzt.
Also muß ich mir doch die Frage stellen warumman zu der Zeit dort hin muß.

naja... wie du und einige andere schon sagten: du hast wenigstens nachgefragt. da hab ich schon falsch reagiert. aber versuch das mal aus meiner Sicht zusehen

vg


----------



## daci7 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*



micha1581 schrieb:


> ist klar. Außer das im Februar noch jede menge Termine frei sind.



wie hastn das nu gemacht? haste in noppys terminkalender geschielt? es soll leute geben, die ihren urlaub noch nach anderen terminen richten müssen als einzig nach der verfügbarkeit einer unterkunft ...

manchmal versteh ich nicht warum so oft um alles in der welt versucht wird rumzustänkern #d

keep cool!

ich würd mal das drop-shotten mit nem fetten tauwurm einwerfen. damit ist der hechtfang zwar nicht ausgeschlossen, aber schonmal stark begrenzt.

bis denn, denn


----------



## micha1581 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*

das hat mit Rumstänkern eigentlich nicht viel zutun. und wenn du dir mal andere Beiträge von mir durchließt, wirst du feststellen, daß das auch nicht meine Art ist. Aber ich fahre im März nicht dort hin, weil ich weiß, das die Poldern dort überwiegend Hechte beheimaten. wie oben schon geschrieben:jeder 5te oder 6te Fisch ist VIELLEICHT mal ein Zander. ich fische auch bis Ende März mit Kunstködern. Aber nur an Gewässern wo die Chancen auf Zander auch gut sind. zB. am Hv oder an Kanälen. Ich denke einfach man sollte das bei der Gewässerwahl schon beachten.

@Noppy
Und damit ich jetzt noch ne Antwort auf die eigentliche Frage gebe:
Wenn du wirklich nur auf Zander gehen möchtest, dann halte dich auf jeden Fall viel im Hafen in Medemblik auf. Dort ist es um die 4m tief und die Chancen nen Stachelritter zufangen stehen nicht schlecht.

vg


----------



## Udo561 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*

Hi,
sehe ich auch so , benutze auch im März Kunstköder , vorwiegend Gummis , meist aber nur da wo ich keine Hechte vermute.
Ist ja eigendlich ganz einfach , die Hechte ziehen sich in die Flachwasserbereiche der Seen und in die flachen Polder zurück , ich verzichte darauf diese Gebiete im März zu beangeln.

Im Bungalowpark Vlietlanden kann man auch ausgezeichnet auf Karpfen angeln #6

Gruß Udo


----------



## Ralle25 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*

wen ich so nen blödsinn wieder lese 

ob er in seiner gegend oder in holland auf zander fischt hechtbeifänge sind normal #q#q#q


zu deiner frage noch versuchs vertikal wens geht mit hairy marrys in den löchern da wirste wenig hechte fangen da sie dan schon eher im flachen stehen


----------



## micha1581 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*

@Ralle25

warst du schon mal in de Vlietlanden? wenn ja, dann solltest du wissen das die durchschnittliche Wassertiefe 1,2m beträgt. Vertikal?

soviel zum Thema blödsinn #6


----------



## Ralle25 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*

also soll das jetzt heißen vertikal ist ne methode speziell für tiefen???????????#q

ich fische auch des öfteren vertikal in tiefen knapp unter 1 meter auf sicht und die barsche lieben es zum beispiel


----------



## micha1581 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*

Barsche ok. aber wieviele Zander hast du denn so schon gefangen in nem fast Zanderleeren Gewässer.?


----------



## goeddoek (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*

Moin Jungs #h

Man kann durchaus verschiedener Meinung sein und trotzdem nett posten


----------



## micha1581 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*

ok, friede!!!:vik:


----------



## Ralle25 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*

also bei uns am fähranleger fange ich im sommer regelmäßig vom übergang aus an der kannte auf sicht meine zander


----------



## micha1581 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*

ok ok. ich geb auf. wir reden hier aber doch nicht von eurem Fähranleger sondern von den Poldern rund um de Vlietlanden. und der gute Noppy fährt auch nicht im Sommer da hin. Ich denke ich war oft genug da um das beurteilen zukönnen. 
lass uns jetzt damit mal aufhören. du hast deinen Vorschlag gemacht, ich hab meine bedenken geäußert und gut is. wenn du denn noch weiter darüber schreiben möchtest, dann lass uns das per PN machen, ok. Wir müllen sonst hier den ganzen Trööt zu.

vg


----------



## Noppy (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*

Wenn du wirklich nur auf Zander gehen möchtest, dann halte dich auf jeden Fall viel im Hafen in Medemblik auf. Dort ist es um die 4m tief und die Chancen nen Stachelritter zufangen stehen nicht schlecht.

D.h. man darf (vor allem im Hafen) dann auch schleppen?


----------



## micha1581 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*

www.snoekvissen.nl guckst du hier....#6
unter Spielregeln


----------



## theundertaker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Jungs #h
> 
> Man kann durchaus verschiedener Meinung sein und trotzdem nett posten



Hey...das finde ich aber auch 

So ne Stänkerei hier...war doch grad so schön angenehm hier im Niederländchenforum #6


----------



## Udo561 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*



micha1581 schrieb:


> www.snoekvissen.nl guckst du hier....#6
> unter Spielregeln



#6 |good:
Da steht nun ja alles genau beschrieben .
Gruß Udo


----------



## anglerfreund82 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*

Hallo Zusammen!
Also ich fahre am 26.03.2010 für eine Woche nach Vlietlanden, habe mir unzählige Infos mittlerweile beschafft, falls jemand noch fragen hat, kann er sich gerne melden!
PETRI HEIL


----------



## Bullwide (7. März 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*

@ Zanderzone !!!!!!
Die Holländer sind selber schuld, wenn die so eine dämliche Regelung haben!!!




Naja so dämlich können die Regelungen nicht sein , warum glaubst du fahren solche Leute wie du dort hin und fangen auch noch ?????? Liegt vieleicht an den Regelungen zum Schutz der Fische während der Laichzeit !!!!!!!


----------



## zanderzone (8. März 2010)

*AW: Zanderangeln während der Hechtschonzeit in Holland*

Du hast meine Antwort glaub ich nicht verstanden!! Bitte noch mal durchlesen!!!
Es ging darum, dass man es nicht beeinflussen kann, was schließlich beisst.. sollte es ein hecht sein, dann geht er selbstverständlich wieder zurück.. darüberhinaus sollte man sowieso keinen hecht in Holland entnehmen, da es dort als Todsünde gilt!! Lieber nen Zander als nen Hecht in Holland!


----------

